# Pregnant ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does she look pregnant to you or is it not possible to tell by looking at these pictures ?

She apppears huge but all my females are big and chunky so could it be im mistaken ?

Any other clues to tell if she is definitley pregnant ?

Many Thanks


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

to me, she doesn't, expecially not from a side view, a top view would be easier to tell.

she's a pretty mouse though =)


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is not a great pic as my cameras knackered but it should hopefully show her body shape


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Prior to that pear-shaped stage I think it's really only the owner who can tell.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

After comparing this female to another i have im now not so sure as my other female has very obvious lumps and bumps in her belly so i guess its not long after that till the babies are born ?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Once they start getting the ping-pong ball look, its generally up to a week away till they give birth.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

i keep looking at her and the more i do i dont think she is pregant, i have a female that definitley is that ive compared her too and there is a very clear visible difference.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well i was right in the 1st place lol just been in to feed her and pinkies !
Dont think i should disturb her today to do a count as she only had them within the last 12 hours or so.
I will have a proper look on tuesday


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

She has got 4 pinkies but isnt that a below average litter size ? Is it possible she has eaten some ?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't really think there is *set* litter size, for anything really, if she didn't get much bigger, or at all bigger from the time those pics were taken until she had them, it's possible, and very likely she only had four, the mouse I've got only had four, and they were the size of day olds when they were born.

I've had a couple mice who I didn't think were pregnant until three weeks later who had only 2 or 3 babies, I had one once who I bred, and waited and waited, and she seemed to go back into heat or something as the male was regularly trying to mount her, then a few days later only had one baby, right on the 21st day of being mated the original time.

so it is possible she only had four, congrats though, I bet they'll be pretty babies


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

congrats, before you know it you will have a show winner!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol hope so but im sure its going to take a long time of trial and error 
Cant wait to see what they all look like in the next few weeks !


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Still 4 so im happy plus there is no need to reduce the litter myself 
Im guessing with a small litter all will get lots of food and grow uptoba nice size.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

4 is fine, but you might want to check that its not 4 bucks, unless you can sell them on, you are going to run out of cages.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Too true i started a month ago with 2 cages and now have 18 ! And as you say will surely need more at some point.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

besty74 said:


> 4 is fine, but you might want to check that its not 4 bucks


I would if i could sex them but dont have a clue they all look the same to me (males and females that is)


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

maybe wait until you can see nipples (or not), thats easy then.


----------

